# Kernel Freezing on Cold Start of Computer?

## Meister

I've recently done a fresh install on my computer, and it seems that every morning when I turn it on when it GRUB2 tries to boot my kernel, it freezes and I have to manually reboot my computer. Usually it will boot properly on the first manual restart. Is there anything that I could modify to help stop this? I thought that maybe "my computer's just warming up", but that sounds silly. I don't think that I should have to manually reboot just to get into Gentoo.

I'm using GRUB2 with EFI support on a btrfs root system.

Core i7 ivy bridge 3.2 GHZ

ASRock Z77 motherboard

16 GB DDR3 RAM

FSTAB: http://pastebin.com/0mjkPTZy

grub.cfg: http://pastebin.com/7dMWhftu

It will usually freeze right after saying 'Loading Linux 3.10.25-gentoo ...' and I will see my keyboard, and mouse lights flash on and off quickly. Then it's frozen, and I have to manually restart. If there's any more info you'd like please let me know. Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## eccerr0r

usually or always boot on second restart?

Power cycle or you can hit reset button?

What if you disable ACPI does it start normally?

Do you have a good power supply?

Did the kernel actually load in?  The flashing keyboard lights seem to indicate the kernel panicked...

----------

## Meister

For the past few days it's loaded fine on the second boot, a few days prior it needed about 7 reboots to work but I think that had something to do with my keyboard settings not working correctly when I was trying to input in the grub menu. I have an 84 key mx keyboard that sometimes I have to hit a function for my keyboard input to display properly or else it just is a bunch of random letters.

I'm not sure what you mean by power cycle, but I hit the actual reset button on the tower, ctrl alt del does nothing.

Would ACPI be located in the BIOS? Or a kernel option?

Yes, my power supply is a Corsair 700w

That's the thing, I don't think the kernel actually loads, it may have panicked but there is no output to figure out if it did or not.

----------

## 666threesixes666

7 reboots LOL...  i had a similar problem where the card and frame buffer setups were battling it out in the background, video freezes but computer still boots fine, then shows its self @ gdm/xdm/lightdm/slim  keyboard mouse flickers at boot are normal with or without actual boot.  id let it warm up then try to blindly login after a good minute or so to rule out framebuffer config/video failure.

4 real you're going to fry your hard drives file system if you keep that up....  id doze it for the moment.  wait no i wouldn't, id feed it a new generic kernel then doze it up.

----------

## Chiitoo

I can't add much, but I can say that once I had a hard-drive that would do quite a bunch of 'clicking' while cold.  After it had been running for a time, it 'stabilised'.  Or at least I seem to remember it was a hard-drive!

That said, have you tried booting something like, say, SystemRescueCd?

I might even disconnect things like the hard-drive(s) and other peripherals that can be disconnected if it happens even then.  A long-shot, perhaps, but that's what I would first think and try out.

It seems to me a bit too random to be a messed up configuration sort of thing.  More like hardware/bad connection somewhere, but I may be wrong!

----------

## ulenrich

@Meister, since when did you experience this behavior?

I have this since shortly after christmas, but I run Gentoo~unstable.

The weird thing: My Debin~unstable (siduction) can coldboot. Every second warm boot gets through. I tried everything:

- systemd-204

- systemd-208

- openrc

- grub,refind,gummiboot

- various grub cmdline options 

- nouveau, propr.nvidia

But I never know what it is about, though I can cold-boot my hybrid bios mode.

----------

## eccerr0r

Turning ACPI off = using acpi=off on kernel command line but it doesn't seem to be getting that far?

Make sure you have boot messages enabled?  Remove any "quiet" in the boot command line.  Also remove any boot splashes, etc.?

Do other OS do the same thing?  So the livecd boots every time?

----------

## Meister

Yea, that's the funny thing the livecd would boot normally, as with other linux distro's in the past. Even back when I had Windows, cold boot wasn't a problem. I just find it odd, that grub works, which is on my HD, so it's not like my computer can't boot that up properly.

On a side note, when starting my computer today I was going to let it sit for about a minute before I let GRUB boot into Gentoo. I tried hitting the down key to stop the automatic countdown, which it did but it didn't move the selection to the second option like down normally would. As I've had issues with my keys not being properly recognized in Linux (84 key keyboard), I hit the function that fixes it - which in turn let me scroll up and down in GRUB fine. I then, without waiting just hit enter to boot and it booted fine without needing to do a hard reboot. 

It may seem crazy, but my best guess is that's the issue? I might have to just hit that function on my keyboard every time I boot up in the morning.   :Confused: 

----------

